# 30-06 pump



## jimmc1 (May 13, 2020)

30-06 pump


----------



## bullgator (May 13, 2020)

Need more info...........


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (May 13, 2020)

It's the magazine


----------



## specialk (May 14, 2020)

what's your bottom dollar and can you ship?


----------



## nmurph (May 14, 2020)

@jimmc1 we need more info.


----------



## frankwright (May 14, 2020)

Green Elephants?


----------



## baddave (May 14, 2020)

260 bolt action baby!!


----------



## Dutch (May 14, 2020)

Love mine!


----------



## specialk (May 14, 2020)

Bobby Bigtime said:


> It's the magazine



i bet it's the extractor....


----------



## Dutch (May 14, 2020)

specialk said:


> i bet it's the extractor....



only if its a 7400


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 14, 2020)

They go boom when you jack it.


----------



## Buck70 (May 14, 2020)

Beautiful rifle, what type of scope is that?


----------



## Railroader (May 14, 2020)

Mines an ugly, black plastic stocked, matte finished, scratched, skint, 18" carbine with an old Bushnell Elite Firefly scope.

It's killed more than Covid19, and it ain't for sale, and no you cain't shoot it...


----------



## Dutch (May 14, 2020)

Railroader said:


> Mines an ugly, black plastic stocked, matte finished, scratched, skint, 18" carbine with an old Bushnell Elite Firefly scope.
> 
> It's killed more than Covid19, and it ain't for sale, and no you cain't shoot it...



My gal ain't pretty. But she's a killer with a long list of victims.


----------



## Railroader (May 14, 2020)

Yours is purtyer than mine...lol.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2020)

742 wasn't it?


----------



## Horns (May 16, 2020)

I’ve got one in 270 that’s a straight killa


----------



## georgia_home (May 16, 2020)

Pump action 760 and 7600. Remington. Popular in the northeast, especially PA. It’s my understanding they didn’t allow SA for deer hunting. So folks adapted.



Lukikus2 said:


> 742 wasn't it?


----------



## chase870 (May 16, 2020)

I slung mine off a truck toolbox and never found it. Could probably fill a 18 wheeler with the things I killed with it.


----------



## blakely (May 17, 2020)

I had one - Rem. 7600 with an original Redfield 3x9 low-profile wideview scope. I got it when I was 13 and gave it to my son several years ago. There's no telling how many animals that gun has killed over the years. Most recently, my daughter-in-law killed her first deer, a good 7 point that was bigger than any buck my son has killed. 

I love that old rifle. My son lost 2 deer rifles when our house was broken into and wanted a rifle like mine for a replacement. I couldn't find one like mine for him, so I gave mine to him.


----------



## Stroker (May 17, 2020)

Had a 760 deluxe in .243, it was as accurate as several of my bolt actions in same caliber. Got stolen December 1986. I'd buy another tomorrow if I could find one. 7% of 760 were chambered in .243 so finding one for sale is rare.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 17, 2020)

I had a 30.06, Remington pump. I’m thinking that it had “ Gamemaster or woods master” on it. Does that sound right ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 17, 2020)

Gamemaster is the 760 and woodsmaster is the 870


----------

